# ¡Tezzaluna nos regala 3,000 posts llenos de sabiduría! ¡Felicidades!



## Tampiqueña

Queridísima Isa:

Pensé que la mejor manera de agradecer tu cariñosa felicitación era abriendo un hilo para tí, que tanto lo mereces.

Gracias por tu generosa ayuda, tus palabras siempre amables y, por encima de todo, por tu amistad que es tan importante para mí.

¡Brindo por los 3,000 que vendrán  y por estar a tu lado para celebrarlos!

Un abrazote,

Beatriz


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Tezz!!!!
Mil Felicidades! Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que he recibido de tu parte, por esa amabilidad tan característica en tí, por tu simpatía, por tu amistad.
Gracias, muchas gracias!

Un regalito para tu inseparable amigo 

Besos!!!!


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES  TEZ

 3.000 

Eres una de las foreras más dulces
del foro. 

 Sigue así 

Un beso
Ro​


----------



## SDLX Master

3,000 felicidades con todo cariño querida Tezzy y mis mejores deseos que siempre te encuentres bien. Bendiciones.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Dios mío! chicos que estas celebraciones van muy rápido para mi (I can`t keep up!!).


*¡TEZZA felicitaciones y gracias por toda la ayuda*
* que nos das!*
​


----------



## alacant

Hola guapisima,

Llegaste antés que yo!  Enhorabuena, my friend, a delight to have you in my life.
Here's to another 3,000.

Besos, y abrazotes, Alacant


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades querida Tezza!!!!*
*Gracias por tu amabilidad y por la ayuda que siempre me has brindado.*
*Un beso*
*Silvia*


----------



## alexacohen

A 3.000 posts congratulations joke.


Hope you like it!


A young guy from Wisconsin moves to Florida and goes to a big
Everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.
The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?"
The kid says "Yeah. I was a salesman back in Wisconsin ."
Well, the boss liked the kid and gave him the job. "You start
tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and see how you did."

His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it.
After the store was locked up, the boss came down.
How many customers bought something from you today?
The kid says "one".
The boss says "Just one? Our sales people average 20 to 30
customers a day. How much was the sale for?"
The kid says "$101,237.65".
The boss says "$101, 237.65?!!!? What the heck d id you sell?"
The kid says, "First, I sold him a small fish hook. Then I sold
him a medium fishhook. Then I sold him a larger fishhook. Then
I sold him a new fishing rod. Then I asked h im where he was going
fishing and he said down the coast, so I told him he was going to need
a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin
engine Chris Craft.
Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so
I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that
4x4 Expedition"
The boss said, "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you
sold him a BOAT and a TRUCK?"

The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy Tampons for his
wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go
fishing."


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Tezza! Qué gusto contar con la participación de colaboradores tan especiales como tú


----------



## Priss

*Felicidades Tezza-moon!!!  Eres una persona muy dulce, y que ha dado 3.000 valiosísimos aportes al foro, y de seguro... más de 3.000 sonrisas a los foreros con tu amablidad.  *


----------



## Jaén

Felicidades por tus (primeros) 3000 aportes, Tezza!!!

Y gracias por tu amistad y cariño.

*Mi contribución* para el brindis propuesto por Betty.

Salud! 

Besos.

Al Rano.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Tampiqueña said:


> Queridísima Isa:
> 
> Pensé que la mejor manera de agradecer tu cariñosa felicitación era abriendo un hilo para tí, que tanto lo mereces.
> 
> Gracias por tu generosa ayuda, tus palabras siempre amables y, por encima de todo, por tu amistad que es tan importante para mí.
> 
> ¡Brindo por los 3,000 que vendrán  y por estar a tu lado para celebrarlos!
> 
> Un abrazote,
> 
> Beatriz


 
Queridísima Beatriz,

Thank you for your kind words.  And for the champagne.  I learn more than I contribute.  And the bonus is having met sweet, sweet friends like you.  Hemos pasados buenos momentos.  Thanks for every one of them!

Besos,

Tezza
(Isa)


----------



## Tezzaluna

UVA-Q said:


> Hola Tezz!!!!
> Mil Felicidades! Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que he recibido de tu parte, por esa amabilidad tan característica en tí, por tu simpatía, por tu amistad.
> Gracias, muchas gracias!
> 
> Un regalito para tu inseparable amigo
> 
> Besos!!!!


 
Uva Uvita,

Gracias for las flores y el regalito para Wallingford.  Sos una de las maravillas de este foro, y es honor para mí contribuir con vos aquí en WR.

Abrazos y besos,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

romarsan said:


> FELICIDADES TEZ​
> 
> 3.000 ​
> Eres una de las foreras más dulces
> del foro.​
> Sigue así ​
> Un beso
> 
> Ro​


 
Rosalía,

No puede haber una pachanga sin vos. It is true that there are sweet friends here in the forum, and you are one of mine.  Thank you for your kindness, for your invaluable help and for your friendship.  

I learn so much from you.  It´s like receiving continuing education every time I read your contributions.

Gracias, querida.

TZLluna


----------



## Tezzaluna

SDLX Master said:


> 3,000 felicidades con todo cariño querida Tezzy y mis mejores deseos que siempre te encuentres bien. Bendiciones.


 
SDLX,

You came back just in time to celebrate with us.  Thank you for your kind wishes and blessings.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Dios mío! chicos que estas celebraciones van muy rápido para mi (I can`t keep up!!).
> 
> 
> *¡TEZZA felicitaciones y gracias por toda la ayuda*
> *que nos das!*​


 
Carol, guapa,

Are you kidding that you can´t keep up?  Have you seen how fast our buddies in the forum are racking up the thousands?

Gracias por la ayuda que me das.  Me encanta coincidir con vos en los hilos.

Besitos,

Tezza


----------



## fsabroso

Tezza !!!!

Muchos cariños como agradecimiento por tus 3018 ayudas en estos foros.

Muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos.

*Gracias!*


----------



## Tezzaluna

alacant said:


> Hola guapisima,
> 
> Llegaste antés que yo! Enhorabuena, my friend, a delight to have you in my life.
> Here's to another 3,000.
> 
> Besos, y abrazotes, Alacant


 
My precious Janice,

How could I have made it through the last few months without your friendship?  In the forum and in the real world, you are my dearest treasure.

Love to you always,

Anna


----------



## Tezzaluna

silvia fernanda said:


> *Muchas felicidades querida Tezza!!!!*
> *Gracias por tu amabilidad y por la ayuda que siempre me has brindado.*
> *Un beso*
> *Silvia*


 
Silvia,

I love your threads.  I always enjoy participating in them, and even when I don´t, I always learn so much.  Thank you for friendship and loyal support.

Abrazotes,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> A 3.000 posts congratulations joke.
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> A young guy from Wisconsin moves to Florida and goes to a big
> Everything under one roof" department store looking for a job.
> The Manager says, "Do you have any sales experience?"
> The kid says "Yeah. I was a salesman back in Wisconsin ."
> Well, the boss liked the kid and gave him the job. "You start
> tomorrow. I'll come down after we close and see how you did."
> 
> His first day on the job was rough, but he got through it.
> After the store was locked up, the boss came down.
> How many customers bought something from you today?
> The kid says "one".
> The boss says "Just one? Our sales people average 20 to 30
> customers a day. How much was the sale for?"
> The kid says "$101,237.65".
> The boss says "$101, 237.65?!!!? What the heck d id you sell?"
> The kid says, "First, I sold him a small fish hook. Then I sold
> him a medium fishhook. Then I sold him a larger fishhook. Then
> I sold him a new fishing rod. Then I asked h im where he was going
> fishing and he said down the coast, so I told him he was going to need
> a boat, so we went down to the boat department and I sold him a twin
> engine Chris Craft.
> Then he said he didn't think his Honda Civic would pull it, so
> I took him down to the automotive department and sold him that
> 4x4 Expedition"
> The boss said, "A guy came in here to buy a fish hook and you
> sold him a BOAT and a TRUCK?"
> 
> The kid said "No, the guy came in here to buy Tampons for his
> wife, and I said, 'Dude, your weekend's shot, you should go
> fishing."


 
Ale,

This is the best 3000th post gift I´ve received.  I found myself giggling throughout the day.  Thank you for your most original gift and for your precious friendship.  It means more to me than you can imagine.  You are indeed a kindred spirit.

Love always,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

ILT said:


> ¡Felicidades Tezza! Qué gusto contar con la participación de colaboradores tan especiales como tú


 
ILT,

Your kind words...they mean so much to me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Priss said:


> *Felicidades Tezza-moon!!! Eres una persona muy dulce, y que ha dado 3.000 valiosísimos aportes al foro, y de seguro... más de 3.000 sonrisas a los foreros con tu amablidad.  *


 
Priss,

The Tezza-moon picture is so fitting and perfect.  Thank you.  Thank you.  I love it!

Me encanta encontrarme con vos.

Besos,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Jaén said:


> Felicidades por tus (primeros) 3000 aportes, Tezza!!!
> 
> Y gracias por tu amistad y cariño.
> 
> *Mi contribución* para el brindis propuesto por Betty.
> 
> Salud!
> 
> Besos.
> 
> Al Rano.


 
Hiccup!  Hiccup!  Oh dear.  I think that I´ve indulged a wee bit much in the liquid refreshments!

Mi querido Ranito,  we have had some serious fun!  But besides the good times, I stand in awe at your knowledge and versatility...You amaze me.  

I feel honored and humbled by your kind words.

Tres mil besos, mi querido amigo.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

fsabroso said:


> Tezza !!!!
> 
> Muchos cariños como agradecimiento por tus 3018 ayudas en estos foros.
> 
> Muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos.
> 
> *Gracias!*


 
Fsabroso,

Nos vemos poco por aquí, pero siempre leo con mucho interés tus aportes siempre tan acertados.

I appreciate your lovely words.  l look forward to learning so much more from you, and contributing even in small ways to the success of WR.

Hugs,

Tezza


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Tezza. Como llego algo tarde, me temo que ya no puedo ser original, así que haré lo de siempre: Traer cervezas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades, Tezza
Y muchas gracias por tu ayuda,

Saludos,


----------



## Tezzaluna

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Tezza. Como llego algo tarde, me temo que ya no puedo ser original, así que haré lo de siempre: Traer cervezas.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Hormiguita,

Con una cerveza nadie queda mal!  Mil gracias por tu saludo.

Fuerte abrazo,

Tezza

Should we get some pretzels or peanuts to go with the beer?


----------



## Tezzaluna

valdo said:


> Muchas felicidades, Tezza
> Y muchas gracias por tu ayuda,
> 
> Saludos,


 
Valdo!!!!

Nice to see you.  Thanks for stopping by the celebration started by Tampi.

You certainly add a special touch to WR. 

Tezza


----------



## Antpax

Tezzaluna said:


> Hormiguita,
> 
> Con una cerveza nadie queda mal! Mil gracias por tu saludo.
> 
> Fuerte abrazo,
> 
> Tezza
> 
> Should we get some pretzels or peanuts to go with the beer?


 
Sure!! Here they are or even something better.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Antpax said:


> Sure!! Here they are or even something better.


 
Antpax...

Mmmmmmmmm.  Now you're talkin'....  Beer.  Peanuts.  Prosciutto.

Let's get this party started!

Tez


----------



## tesalia

*¡Muchas felicidades Tezza! *
*Siempre es un placer leer tus aportes Preciosa.*
*Besos y abrazos,*
*Tesalia *


----------



## Tezzaluna

tesalia said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades Tezza! *
> *Siempre es un placer leer tus aportes Preciosa.*
> *Besos y abrazos,*
> *Tesalia *


 
Mi queridísima Tess,

Gracias por venir a fiestecita de los 3000! Es cierto que nos encontramos poco, pero te leo con gusto siempre.

Thank you for your beautiful friendship in and out of WR.

Tezz

(I'm confused. Who is Te*zz*? Who is Te*ss*? jijiji)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Tezzet!

Tezzet, tezzet, tezzet... ¡tres mil veces Tezzet! Que alegría es tener un motivo más para saludarte y felicitarte. Tus miles de aportes no sólo nos han iluminado y dado conocimiento, sino que sobretodo nos han llenado de tu carisma, tu energía y tu dulzura.

Creo que no hay palabras para agradecer todo lo que nos has dado, así que te lo agradezco así, así y así! je je

Un abrazo enorme,

Erasmo.


----------



## Tezzaluna

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Tezzet!
> 
> Tezzet, tezzet, tezzet... ¡tres mil veces Tezzet! Que alegría es tener un motivo más para saludarte y felicitarte. Tus miles de aportes no sólo nos han iluminado y dado conocimiento, sino que sobretodo nos han llenado de tu carisma, tu energía y tu dulzura.
> 
> Creo que no hay palabras para agradecer todo lo que nos has dado, así que te lo agradezco así, así y así! je je
> 
> Un abrazo enorme,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
ERASMO!

I was starting to wonder where you were.  The party cannot be complete without you!  Y gracias por las flores.

It's people like you that keep me coming back to the forum.  Siempre aprendo cantidades cuando te leo.  It is you who should be thanked.

Besos, adorado amigo.

Tezza


----------



## Fernita

_*OMG! Mi querida Tezza: muchísimas felicitaciones y gracias por TODO.*_

_*Sos una gran PAF: Persona, Amiga y Forera.*_

*vos sos*

*Besos y abrazos con todo mi cariño,*

*Fernita.*


----------



## frida-nc

Hola mi amiga, ¿cuándo nos volvemos a ver?

Aquí mismo, ahora mismo, ya ¡la suerte está echada!
Pero cuando se alcanza el hito de 3000, hay que mirar al futuro
Al #5000 nos lleva un vuelo charter hasta....


----------



## Tezzaluna

Fernita said:


> _*OMG! Mi querida Tezza: muchísimas felicitaciones y gracias por TODO.*_
> 
> _*Sos una gran PAF: Persona, Amiga y Forera.*_
> 
> *vos sos*
> 
> *Besos y abrazos con todo mi cariño,*
> 
> *Fernita.*


 
Hermanita!

Thank you so much for your greeting, your friendship, and for always being there when I've needed you, inside and outside the forum!

Looking forward to learning tons more from you!

Kissecitos,

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

frida-nc said:


> Hola mi amiga, ¿cuándo nos volvemos a ver?
> 
> Aquí mismo, ahora mismo, ya ¡la suerte está echada!
> Pero cuando se alcanza el hito de 3000, hay que mirar al futuro
> Al #5000 nos lleva un vuelo charter hasta....


 
Frida, dearest!

Where have you been?  Oh drats!  I'm the one who hasn't been around much...  How I've managed to make it to 3K is beyond comprehension.

Thank you for your greeting and the lovely prospect of a charter flight to Paradise!  Actually, I *am *going to Paradise, or the next best thing:  Costa Rica for a well-deserved rest from May 23 to June 7.  I got the tickets 2 days ago.

So if I type really fast and stay logged on to WR 24/7 to reach the 5K mark, I might just go to Costa Rica, haciendo escala in Tezza's Beaches.

Thanks for your friendship.

Hugs and kisses,

TezzaMoon


----------



## Moritzchen

Y yo no estuve por acá? Bueno Tezza, igual sabes que ocupas un lugar en mi corazón!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritzchen said:


> Y yo no estuve por acá? Bueno Tezza, igual sabes que ocupas un lugar en mi corazón!


 
Hi guapo!

Thank you for your kind words (as always).  Your friendship means the world to me.

Hugs and kisses,

Tezza


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Bueno, para compensar mi tardanza, y ya que mencionaste fiesta, pues aquí algo para seguirla: ¡salud!


----------



## Tezzaluna

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Bueno, para compensar mi tardanza, y ya que mencionaste fiesta, pues aquí algo para seguirla: ¡salud!


 
Erasmo, amado amigo,

It's 9:28 a.m. Monday morning here.  A bit early for the champagne, isn't it?  
Nah!  Never mind.  It's never to early to celebrate with friends!

Salud!

Tezzet


----------



## Masood

I'm glad I looked in this part of the forum...*Many many congratulations, Tezza!*
Thanks for all your insightful posts.
Here's to the next 3k posts!
Cheers
Masood


----------



## Tezzaluna

Masood said:


> I'm glad I looked in this part of the forum...*Many many congratulations, Tezza!*
> Thanks for all your insightful posts.
> Here's to the next 3k posts!
> Cheers
> Masood


 
Masood!

What a lovely gesture!  Thanks for stopping by and joining in the celebration my dear forer@s have thrown for the 3K posts.

Hope to share the next 3K with you!

Hugs,

TezzaMoon


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*TEZZA TEZZA TEZZAAAAAAAAA
¡3000 FELICIDADES PARA TI QUERIDA!*​
Nunca podré olvidar tu amabilidad y lo simpática y cariñosa que eres, pero no hace falta decir esto porque todos los foreros lo sabemos muy bien y por eso te queremos tanto. Además eres una de las personas que más ayuda brindan en estos foros. 

Gracias por siempre ser de gran ayuda y también por compartir tus informaciones con nosotros y usar tu inteligencia por sacarnos de las dudas numerosas veces.

Te mando un beso muy grande desde el Líbano
¡Qué tengas un buen día querida!

Kubulati l 7arra!  
(espero que te acuerdas de lo que significa)​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades por tu postiversario.  *
* Tus aportaciones nos enriquecen a todos.*
* Pues como ya tienes chelas y champange, nunca está 
de más un par de amigos para compartir.*​ 
​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Con todo el cariño de tu galleguiño, ¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Cristina Moreno said:


> *TEZZA TEZZA TEZZAAAAAAAAA*​
> 
> *¡3000 FELICIDADES PARA TI QUERIDA!*​
> 
> Nunca podré olvidar tu amabilidad y lo simpática y cariñosa que eres, pero no hace falta decir esto porque todos los foreros lo sabemos muy bien y por eso te queremos tanto. Además eres una de las personas que más ayuda brindan en estos foros.
> 
> Gracias por siempre ser de gran ayuda y también por compartir tus informaciones con nosotros y usar tu inteligencia por sacarnos de las dudas numerosas veces.
> 
> Te mando un beso muy grande desde el Líbano
> ¡Qué tengas un buen día querida!
> 
> Kubulati l 7arra!
> (espero que te acuerdas de lo que significa)​


 
Shokran, Cristina!

Thank you for your lovely words and the kind greeting.

I receive more help than what I give. I learn more than what I teach. Pero aquí sigo, aprendiendo, ayudando cuando puedo, y pasándola bien con mis queridos foreros.

Bisous, ma petite!

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas felicidades por tu postiversario. *
> 
> *Tus aportaciones nos enriquecen a todos.*
> *Pues como ya tienes chelas y champange, nunca está *
> *de más un par de amigos para compartir.*​
> 
> 
> ​


 
Hello dearest Kibra,

Thanks for stopping by.  Oh my!  What lovely friends you bring.  I have a particular weakness for men in uniform!  >sigh<

It is friends like you that enrich my life.  Thanks for being a pal.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Miguel Antonio said:


> Con todo el cariño de tu galleguiño, ¡FELICIDADES!


 
*MY* galleguiño?  Miguel Antonio! (A girl might get the wrong idea!)

Hi darling!

Encantada de verte de nuevo.  Thank you for always being such a dear friend.  You are a treasure!

Besos x 3000,

Tezza


----------



## Mirlo

De una amiga a otra amiga:
MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Mirlo said:


> De una amiga a otra amiga:
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!


 
Mirlo,

Hi! Thanks for your words, your friendship, the flowers and for always being an invaluable resource!

Besos, amiga.

Tezza


----------



## Eugin

¡Hola amiguita!!! 
Fiel a mi costumbre, mi saludo llega tarde, pero no por ello con menos agradecimiento y un enorme placer de contar con personas como tú en este foro!!! Siempre es un honor toparme contigo en algún hilo y te agradezco por todo lo que he aprendido con tus respuestas . 

Te mando un abrazo con mucho cariño y amistad. Ojalá nos encontremos más seguido por aquí... 

This is me thinking: Wow, how great my friend Tezz is!!!! 3.000 already!!!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola amiguita!!!
> Fiel a mi costumbre, mi saludo llega tarde, pero no por ello con menos agradecimiento y un enorme placer de contar con personas como tú en este foro!!! Siempre es un honor toparme contigo en algún hilo y te agradezco por todo lo que he aprendido con tus respuestas .
> 
> Te mando un abrazo con mucho cariño y amistad. Ojalá nos encontremos más seguido por aquí...
> 
> This is me thinking: Wow, how great my friend Tezz is!!!! 3.000 already!!!!!


 

Dearest Eugin,

It's true that we don't meet very often, but you leave your wisdom behind with each and every one of your posts, so I continue to learn from you no matter what.

This is me, thanking you for coming to the fiestecita.

Besos,

Tezza


----------



## speedier

*Hi Tezza,*

*Congratulations on your 3000 posts, and to mark the occasion, I thought it would be nice for you and your dog to have a day out.*

*Firstly, your dog should have some new companions, such as this sausage dog and another little friend.*

*Then, you will need some emergency dog food that will have to be tested first to ensure that it’s really tasty.*

*But keep most of it for emergencies, because now, with this little identification label on your lapel, you should take your dog and its best friends in this or this if they prefer, but better still in this for some breakfast here.*

*Then, get your chauffeur to drive you to the doggy park, where they can all hang out with some cool companions, and perhaps admire the view.*

*Then later, you should take them to this establishment, where $7 in dog money should go a long way.*

*And at the end of the day, put the dogs to bed, and I hope that they'll all be able to get some sleep one way or another.*

*Have a lovely weekend and keep up the helpful posts,*

*Speedier*

*PS.  I loved the salesman joke Alexa*


----------



## Vale_yaya

Hola Tezza... Obviamente llegue tarde para la celebracion.. pero de todas maneras... Felicidades!!!!!... 3000!!!!!!!!!.... me falta de largo... algun dia sera!!!!... mucha suerte y por ahi te veo...


----------



## Tezzaluna

speedier said:


> *Hi Tezza,*
> 
> *Congratulations on your 3000 posts, and to mark the occasion, I thought it would be nice for you and your dog to have a day out.*
> 
> *Firstly, your dog should have some new companions, such as this sausage dog and another little friend.*
> 
> *Then, you will need some emergency dog food that will have to be tested first to ensure that it’s really tasty.*
> 
> *But keep most of it for emergencies, because now, with this little identification label on your lapel, you should take your dog and its best friends in this or this if they prefer, but better still in this for some breakfast here.*
> 
> *Then, get your chauffeur to drive you to the doggy park, where they can all hang out with some cool companions, and perhaps admire the view.*
> 
> *Then later, you should take them to this establishment, where $7 in dog money should go a long way.*
> 
> *And at the end of the day, put the dogs to bed, and I hope that they'll all be able to get some sleep one way or another.*
> 
> *Have a lovely weekend and keep up the helpful posts,*
> 
> *Speedier*
> 
> *PS. I loved the salesman joke Alexa*


 
Dearest Speedy, Speedier, Speediest,

What a lovely, lovely surprise!  This has got to be the "darling-est" message ever.  OMG, the time it must have taken...

Thank you for you well wishes, and for the doggie outing.  I could certainly use a day like that.  It's coming soon.  I'm heading to Costa Rica the 23rd of May for some serious R & R.

See you around the forum.  Again, thank you so much!

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

Vale_yaya said:


> Hola Tezza... Obviamente llegue tarde para la celebracion.. pero de todas maneras... Felicidades!!!!!... 3000!!!!!!!!!.... me falta de largo... algun dia sera!!!!... mucha suerte y por ahi te veo...


 
Vale,

Gracias por tu saludo.  No problem showing up late.  As you can see, la fiesta está en lo mejor! Nos vemos por ahí...

Besos,

Tezza


----------

